# New to forum and IBS



## dmack (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello, I am in my first year suffering with digestive issues. I have not been diagnosed with IBS. My GI doc said she thinks I have a virus. Maybe some mild IBS symptoms. I have 3 or 4 bowel movements each morning. For the most part I feel okay the rest of the morning. After I eat lunch and dinner it is difficult. I feel like I need to have a bowel movement. I am unable to pass gas without going to the toilet. The gas comes with what seems like water and mucous. During the pm hours I always feel like I am not done going. After several months I thought I was over it. I was prescribed an antibiotic for a different issue. Well my GI symptoms returned. 
In reading others' stories I feel like I don't have it so bad. I am grateful to find others that recognize the discomfort I experience is real. I also am somewhat disheartened because many have been suffering for years. 
I have tried a low fodmap diet, no real relief. My GI doc told me to try Pepto Bismol (hence the lack of acknowledgment of a problem). I do tale a fiber supplement daily,as well as a probiotic.


----------

